

 What do you think of Ireland's Propeller Seed Acceleration Fund? - nedwin
http://www4.dcu.ie/ryanacademy/propeller.shtml

======
edomain
I think the fact that Accelerator funds are going global can only be a good
thing- each Accelerator's value can vary, of course. But overall, a net
positive for sure

